# Recall failure at 100%!



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

On Friday, the pool guy accidentally let Kaylee out of the yard. She just turned 10 months old. As I was running after her and past him, he says "she'll come back!". So I used my usual tactics that work really well in our backyard, but with her new found freedom, she would not come back to me and just kept running away. Eventually she reached the busiest street in our neighbourhood, ran into traffic and got hit by a mini van. I was standing a few feet away shrieking in horror. She picked herself up (to my absolute shock) and ran all the was back to our front door and was barking to be let back in. It took me a while to catch up with her (even injured this pup can run!). She was bloodied and bruised. We rushed her to the vet where she spent the day "in observation". X-rays, blood tests and behaviour are all normal (for a V!) and so far, she seems to be doing really well. One of her pads got ripped up and has stitches.

I keep reliving the moment when she got hit. This cannot happen again.

We practice recall all the time. I work with her constantly so that nothing like this would ever happen. I have failed her and I don't know how to make this right. I have to be able to trust that she will come back to me and avoid danger. Any suggestions?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh no how awful! Glad she is ok. That must be really hard to have watched. We live on a dead end street and just one block over from a busier street. There is no catching them when they take off. We have to get in the car and go after Dharma fast. The park that we run in off leash has a street at the other side. When she gets in bird chasing mode and doesn't realize that she has left the park scares the ------- out of me. I think recall is the most important thing you can teach and reinforce.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's so lucky, and you didn't fail her.
No matter how much we train, dogs still have a mind of their own, and can decided they know best, at the worst times.

I know a good many members are against using ecollars, but I have found them to be the best insurance on recall, when the training is done correctly.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so happy your girl is okay after such an ordeal. I cannot imagine going through that... terrifying 

On Friday we had to go pick our Coonhound mix we were fostering, as her adopted home did not work out. When we got home, it was late and so we ordered pizza. When the delivery guy came to the door, the Coonhound managed to open our second entrance door and escaped out the front, and went running down the driveway towards the street. I heard my husband swear and race past the pizza guy. The dog was on her way past our cars, headed to the road when my husband said her name and then the command "inside". She stopped in her tracks turned around and ran up the front steps, past the pizza guy, into the house. Quick thinking on the " inside" command from my husband. 

I had never really thought about it, but with all of our dogs (V and fosters) I get in the habit of telling them to go "inside" or to "backyard" and make a point of making it fun for them. When they get out of the car I send them to either place, same thing when we return from a walk. I am convinced that this saved us from losing our foster girl that night.

Though it may not work for all dogs or situations, it is something I will continue to teach and put more emphasis on as an additional safety command - you can never have too many of those.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad that Kaylee is ok!!

TR is right, you didn't fail her, but now is your chance to fill in the holes in her training. 

Do you have an emergency recall? I don't use my voice, instead a whistle that is always attached to my keys, which are always on me. The whistle carries the way a voice can't, and doesn't show emotion or tone the way a human voice does. Two loud blows, means come immediately. It has never failed. After it's taught, use only when you need it - in emergencies. When teaching this, use high value treats and a lot of them. 

I would also do a lot of leash training with her with distractions around. Lots of leash walks on sidewalks of busy roads. Wherever there are a lot of other people, or dogs, with the goal of keeping her attention focused on you.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Watson said:


> So glad that Kaylee is ok!!
> 
> TR is right, you didn't fail her, but now is your chance to fill in the holes in her training.
> 
> ...


My experience 100%. I actually use the whistle a lot, not just for emergencies, but it is 100%. Part of this is the "lack of emotion" in the whistle vs a panicked voice, as Watson said.

I'm not against an e-collar. If recall training in other ways failed, I'd use one. But a whistle has been just the thing with every gundog I've owned.

Bill


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> She's so lucky, and you didn't fail her.
> No matter how much we train, dogs still have a mind of their own, and can decided they know best, at the worst times.
> 
> I know a good many members are against using ecollars, but I have found them to be the best insurance on recall, when the training is done correctly.


My opinion would be e-collar for sure.
The busy street in front of our place was one reason we wanted to introduce it.
We have all seen those pictures on the internet with a dog full of quill's from a porcupine, and what skunks smell like.
I don’t use my collar as a short cut to training, I use it to protect him and to have my wife not yell at me if gets close to the road.



----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even with the ecollar, I have experienced the smell of a dog sprayed by a skunk. I didn't realize it was a skunk in the brush they had scented, until it was to late.


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.brilliantrecalls.com/fe/68894-holding-page recallers 6.0! I love this program and have done it twice because of all the awesome stuff I learn each time.
http://www.susangarrett.com/the-five-minute-formula-to-a-brilliant-recall/

I recommend it everyone, and love sharing some of my favourite videos from other recallers students 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jmo6OKogF4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y83WACBjHw


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The other posts cover most of the ideas I had (including that you didn't fail her), but here are just a few others. Use whatever works for your family!

First - make sure you are practicing recall in a variety of locations in a variety of situations.

Second - Make Canadian Expy's suggestion of 'inside' work for you. Have a backup command that is either so fun for Kaylee or so automatic for you that it is second nature. 'Inside' is a great example of a fun command. 'STOP' of 'WAIT' are examples of ones that might be a good one to train yourself to use. One of the 'Puppies for Dummies' books describes training an 'Emergency Down' command that would require training both of you. I'm not as sure about that one, but you might find it useful.

Third - If there is a specific street that must never, never, ever be crossed, you might try some boundary training. Savannah and I have done that with some railroad tracks near where she runs. It takes more than a bit of practice, but I've found it worthwhile.

So sorry for your experience, but so very glad it wasn't any worse!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I want to start to train Dharma to recall to the whistle. I think we will start in the backyard using both my husband and myself and a long lead. We should probably then work in the park with a long lead as well. I'm thinking hot dogs should be the high value treat for doing this as she only ever gets milkbone biscuits. I'm not totally sure how to begin this and can you train this into a 2 year old's brain?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes! Savannah and I started whistle training when she was about 4 and had great success with it. Like all commands, it needs to be practiced routinely and consistently. The few times Savannah didn't instantly respond to the whistle, I thought back. Sure enough, there had been an extended break in my use of the whistle for one reason or another. The best way to begin is to just begin. Your backyard and the park sound like great starting points, but you can also just whistle her back when you are walking or even when you want her to come to you in the house. Like her recall, make sure the treat comes at a consistent point. Savannah must have her collar touched before she gets the 'good girl'.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

So glad she is ok... I am sure you are still shaken up and will be for a while. Seems everyone has covered any ideas I may have just keep training you both will get there. Who knows maybe she learned a little something from this situation... like when daddy or mommy calls there is danger and I don't want to get hurt again... I may want to go to them. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Weez - just does not work 4 me - The Pool Guy ?- your pup - your responsibilty - Why not just step UP - and say I Failed ! Been there and done that so many Times - MY FAULT !!!!!!!!! TKG HE is safe !!!!!! GET BACK 2 BASICS - Whoa & HERE - spend the 1st year of the pups LIFE getting this RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

R said:


> Weez - just does not work 4 me - The Pool Guy ?- your pup - your responsibilty - Why not just step UP - and say I Failed ! Been there and done that so many Times - MY FAULT !!!!!!!!!


RE: I don't think weez isn't taking responsibility. We're just trying to help her get over that this happened... because we understand and have all been there! Humans make mistakes. 

weez: How is Kaylee's pad doing, and how is she acting otherwise?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry that this happened to Kaylee, and hope she is recovering nicely. You asked for suggestions, so here is mine: Don't trust any outside contractors to be careful about the safety of your dog. Maybe they will be careful, and maybe they won't. Whenever I have contractors doing any sort of work at my house, I have Willie on a leash, right beside me. He stays with me until they are gone. That's just the way it is.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wat - love the reply - that is why I posted - does a V live in your world - does a V live in it's world - or do we as owners balance it out ? WHOA & HERE !! home - back yard - the real world !!!!!!! I go with what is REAL !!!!!!


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Little update on Kaylee...

We went to see the Vet today and she has healed nicely. Her behaviour is funny to me, but the rest of the family says she is back to her old self again. 

Her recall has gotten even worse. I'll be making an appointment with our trainer and hopefully finding more solutions to keeping Kaylee safe.

I will never forgive myself for the accident, but Kaylee seems to still love me.

Thank you all for your advice and your kindness. It is very much appreciated. It was a terrifying experience, but it really helped to talk about it here.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By looking at her age she is probably going through one of the pushy stages. They can get more independent, and even though they know exactly what the command means, and have done it hundreds of times, some try their hardest to not follow it. It can feel like retaining a puppy all over again, but you have a larger version. Stick with the training, and it should pass.


----------

